# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  پرینت گزارشات در برگه های آماده

## nazi20_20_20

سلام 

گزارشات برنامه من حتما باید در برگه هایی که فرم آن بصورت آماده در پرینتر قرار گرفته و تنها اطلاعات گرفته شده از کاربر روی آن فرم آماده در جاهای دقیقی از فرم در جداول کشیده شده که از قبل تعیین شده باید چاپ گردد.بعبارتی من بایدپرینت گزارشاتم را در فرم های آماده و طراحی شده در خانه های جدول مربوطه قرار بدم نه در برگه خام ....

برای انتخاب جاهای دقیق در فرم باید چیکار کنم ؟؟؟
ممنون میشم هر چه سریعتر راهنمایی کنید...

----------


## nazi20_20_20

سلام
کسی به سوالات پاسخ نمیده !!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....
ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید

----------


## mojtaheri

لطفا یکی به این سئوال جواب بده ؟چون منم لازمش دارم.

----------


## hamid_rezas

چقدر بد کسی جواب نمیده.
حالا جالب اینجاست که من اینکار رو دارم بصورت تحت وب انجام میدم.
برای مساله تحت وب راه حلی پیدا کردم ولی علاقمند این مساله در برنامه کاربردی(windows application) هستم. با زبان های C#‎ یا VB.

----------


## dataking

سلام 
شما قطعا اندازه فرم اماده را می دونین با استفاده از خط کش اندازه بگیر و نقاطی را باید نوشته بشه توی یک کاغذ علامت گزاری کن بعد همین کار را روی فرم پیاده کن با آزمون و خطا 5 دقیقه به نتیجه می رسی 
موفق باشی

----------


## starfish

اگر مشکلتون حل شده می شه بگین چه طوری؟؟؟؟ لطفا کامل توضیح بدین.

----------


## majid_m2

سلام
کار سختی نیست فقط باید کریستال ریپورتتونا بر حسب فرم امادتون طراحی کنید و فقط x و y ها را تنظیم کنید.

----------


## hamid_rezas

با جاوا هم بکمک برنامه jasper report اینکارو میشه کرد.
ولی من خودم که بصورت تحت وب اینکارو کردم. از طریق css و html صفحه وبی را تولید میکردم تا کاربر اونو پرینت بگیره. روش تحت وب بسیار سخت بود. برای دیگر زبان های ماکروسافتی میتوان از کریستال ریپورت استفاده کرد.
در css خصوصیتی وجود داره که میشه شروع صفحه برای پرینت را مشخص کرد.
و همچنین من اندازه ها را برحسب سانتیمتر دادم.

----------

